# Durability of Geoman and DX light



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I would love to hear how long you've had the light, what you've put it through, how often you use it, experiences, problems or lack thereof, and overall what do you think of these lights?

This is a double post. I also have it in DIY light, but I would like to get as much feedback as possible.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a Geoman Magicshine. I have had it 3 weeks. I've had zero issues with it, but we've only been out on 3 or 4 rides with it. 

John


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

This is the big question with these bang for the buck lights IMO. Since it's only been around for several months(I think), we shall have to wait and see.

Curious to hear from the riders who's been using it a lot. I've had mine for about 2 weeks so I'm of no help to this thread


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

yeah, most folks haven't had them very long, and it seems that quality is improving over the very oldest ones. I've had mine from Geoman about a month, I've used it about a dozen times...typically only for around an hour each time. No issues here. But really, only time (more time I think) will tell.


----------



## Trudo (May 31, 2005)

First nightride tonight with my new Magicshine. The beam pattern is very good. The light is green vs Niterider HID that is more blue. Better perception with the Magicshine. The Magicshine is also a little bit brighter. My Niterider HID put out about 550 lumens so I can say that the MagicShine is about 600-650 lumens. 

The light is very small and don't look cheap. 

How much time do the battery last ? This is my first nightride and it was a short one. After 1 hour and 15 minutes, the switch Led turned to red (from green). After that, my nightride was done.


----------



## Evo. (Feb 3, 2009)

I just ordered two of these things (Bars and Helmet) from Geoman. I have to say it will be sometime, but I will put these things to the test for sure so my write up won't be for some time...


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Trudo said:


> How much time do the battery last ? This is my first nightride and it was a short one. After 1 hour and 15 minutes, the switch Led turned to red (from green). After that, my nightride was done.


This was on a full charge??


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

fightnut said:


> This was on a full charge??


even if it was a "full" charge, doesn't a new battery have to be run down first and then recharged in order to get a full capacity charge?


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

boomn said:


> even if it was a "full" charge, doesn't a new battery have to be run down first and then recharged in order to get a full capacity charge?


Actually now that I'm reading the instructions again it says:

"Do not run Li-ion batteries full cycle like a nicad (i.e. do not fully charge, fully discharge, etc.). A full discharge will not improve the capacity of a faded Li-ion battery. The battery prefers a partial rather then full discharge".

Seems strange that is says not to fully charge it either.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

fightnut said:


> Actually now that I'm reading the instructions again it says:
> 
> "Do not run Li-ion batteries full cycle like a nicad (i.e. do not fully charge, fully discharge, etc.). A full discharge will not improve the capacity of a faded Li-ion battery. The battery prefers a partial rather then full discharge".
> 
> Seems strange that is says not to fully charge it either.


They like to be stored around 70% full to increase the life of the battery.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

fightnut said:


> Actually now that I'm reading the instructions again it says:
> 
> "Do not run Li-ion batteries full cycle like a nicad (i.e. do not fully charge, fully discharge, etc.). A full discharge will not improve the capacity of a faded Li-ion battery. The battery prefers a partial rather then full discharge".
> 
> Seems strange that is says not to fully charge it either.


Interesting. Thanks for the info; I always have much to learn


----------



## heatstroke (Jul 1, 2003)

25 lights in our club, most about 2 months old or so. Used for night rides once a week. 
2 failures with the drivers. These are the 1st & 2nd batch of lights, does not look like there has been changes to the driver


----------



## Dropout33 (Apr 9, 2007)

Heatstroke, which lights are you talking about?


----------



## Trudo (May 31, 2005)

fightnut said:


> This was on a full charge??


Yes I had cherged it full before use. I will try to discharge it completly next nightride and see how long they last.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Trudo said:


> Yes I had cherged it full before use. I will try to discharge it completly next nightride and see how long they last.


If you continue to only get 1hr 15min run times you have a warranty issue. Most of us are getting 3+ hrs out of the box.

The battery with the Magicshine (as with most 18650 based batteries) have circuitry built in to prevent damaging "complete discharge". It is also best not to fully charge them for _long term_ storage.

For normal use...discharge until the light indicator turns red and charge until the charge indicator turns green.


----------



## Trudo (May 31, 2005)

gmcttr said:


> If you continue to only get 1hr 15min run times you have a warranty issue. Most of us are getting 3+ hrs out of the box.
> 
> The battery with the Magicshine (as with most 18650 based batteries) have circuitry built in to prevent damaging "complete discharge". It is also best not to fully charge them for _long term_ storage.
> 
> For normal use...discharge until the light indicator turns red and charge until the charge indicator turns green.


How long the battery last after the led has turned red?


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Trudo said:


> How long the battery last after the led has turned red?


I have no idea. During testing mine ran 3hr-15min before the indicator turned red. At that point I shut it off.

My usual ride is about 1 1/2 - 2 hours so I have no need to push it farther.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Trudo said:


> I will try to discharge it completly next nightride and see how long they last.


Trudo, check out the instructions it came with, as I mentioned above, it says to NOT completely discharge them.
Just a heads up. Good luck.


----------



## simian23 (Aug 13, 2004)

*Light - good. Mount - bad.*



Rod said:


> I would love to hear how long you've had the light, what you've put it through, how often you use it, experiences, problems or lack thereof, and overall what do you think of these lights?
> 
> This is a double post. I also have it in DIY light, but I would like to get as much feedback as possible.


Funny this thread should be at the top. I was just going to post on the durability of this light. I've been using the light for a month of regular night rides. I've probably put it on and removed it from the bars 8 or 10 times. Last night as I was stretching the band onto the clip, this happened (link to more pics: https://picasaweb.google.com/sunilius/Magicshine_broken_mount):










The light housing is very well constructed and has been pretty bomb-proof. I've had an MTE flashlight from DX for over a year and that, too, is well made. The Magicshine mount is something else, however. I sent the pictures to Geomangear where I bought it. I repaired it in 5 minutes with epoxy, and it is probably stronger than new, now. But a mount that won't survive installation/removal will definitely not survive a knock of any kind.

Aftermarket mount, anyone?


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

simian23 said:


> Aftermarket mount, anyone?


Bummer that it broke. Cool that you were able to fix it. Although after seeing what happened to you, it makes me think it might be a good idea to have a spare one of those around (Geoman, might be something for you to add to your parts section of your site?)

Anyway, to answer your question about aftermarket mounts, have you seen these - http://www.el34world.com/Misc/bike/BikesLights38.htm


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

simian23 said:


> Funny this thread should be at the top. I was just going to post on the durability of this light. I've been using the light for a month of regular night rides. I've probably put it on and removed it from the bars 8 or 10 times. Last night as I was stretching the band onto the clip, this happened (link to more pics: https://picasaweb.google.com/sunilius/Magicshine_broken_mount):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How often do you night ride and for how long?

Glad to hear you fixed it though.

Keep the reviews coming.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

heatstroke said:


> 25 lights in our club, most about 2 months old or so. Used for night rides once a week.
> 2 failures with the drivers. These are the 1st & 2nd batch of lights, does not look like there has been changes to the driver


Were these lights replaced under warranty or did you fix it yourself? If you did fix it yourself how hard was it and what was the price. I'm very new to this and I just want to make sure I won't be stuck without a light.


----------



## Ducman69 (Sep 25, 2009)

Only a couple weeks on the pair I purchased, but will let everyone know if I encounter any issues. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trudo (May 31, 2005)

fightnut said:


> Trudo, check out the instructions it came with, as I mentioned above, it says to NOT completely discharge them.
> Just a heads up. Good luck.


2h30 of burn time last night and the LED is always green. It's two time longer than the first ride. I think the battery has to stabilized before jugging how it last. My battery is finaly ok.


----------



## bradjackson (Jul 9, 2009)

simian23 said:


> Funny this thread should be at the top. I was just going to post on the durability of this light. I've been using the light for a month of regular night rides. I've probably put it on and removed it from the bars 8 or 10 times. Last night as I was stretching the band onto the clip, this happened (link to more pics: https://picasaweb.google.com/sunilius/Magicshine_broken_mount):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unlucky about the broken bracket.
I had a fall with mine and it took quite a knock. Enough to put some deep scratches on the top of the light head. Fortunately, other than the cosmetic damage, my light is still going strong.


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

i tested my Magicshine after charging it when I got it. It ran 4:20 minutes before flickering (full discharge). Charged it again and it ran 4:15 before starting to flicker.

do the instructions say to turn it off when the led turns red?


so far so good.


----------



## Trudo (May 31, 2005)

jbsteven said:


> i tested my Magicshine after charging it when I got it. It ran 4:20 minutes before flickering (full discharge). Charged it again and it ran 4:15 before starting to flicker.
> 
> do the instructions say to turn it off when the led turns red?
> 
> so far so good.


At full power or mid setting ? If it's at full power, your lucky that the light last so long.


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

yes full power


----------



## heatstroke (Jul 1, 2003)

the magic shine - the light that DX and geoman sells. 

I have not been able to fix it. battery indicator is green, but no juice to the main led. DX said they were shipping 2 replacement - on their way,


----------



## heatstroke (Jul 1, 2003)

jbsteven, how old is your light ? With that run time, I suspect the drive current may have been reduced a bit in the later lights ?


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

heatstroke said:


> the magic shine - the light that DX and geoman sells.
> 
> I have not been able to fix it. battery indicator is green, but no juice to the main led. DX said they were shipping 2 replacement - on their way,


Thanks for the update.


----------



## simian23 (Aug 13, 2004)

Rod said:


> How often do you night ride and for how long?
> 
> Glad to hear you fixed it though.
> 
> Keep the reviews coming.


At least 2x a week, each ride 2 hours or more. Sometimes 4 hours +. Never had an issue with run time, though I do drop to medium brightness for non-technical sections. I have a helmet light too (Dinotte).

On a side note, I think people that use the Magicshine as their only light in the woods are nuts, particularly if they're riding alone. While it is well built _for the money,_ it is not even close to Dinotte quality-wise. This light makes a fantastic backup light or flood light for the bars, but if I am in the forest alone I don't go without my Dinotte 400L.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

simian23 said:


> At least 2x a week, each ride 2 hours or more. Sometimes 4 hours +. Never had an issue with run time, though I do drop to medium brightness for non-technical sections. I have a helmet light too (Dinotte).
> 
> On a side note, I think people that use the Magicshine as their only light in the woods are nuts, particularly if they're riding alone. While it is well built _for the money,_ it is not even close to Dinotte quality-wise. This light makes a fantastic backup light or flood light for the bars, but if I am in the forest alone I don't go without my Dinotte 400L.


Thanks for the post. I'm considering getting two of these, one for helmet and bars, just in case one goes out I should be okay. If not I plan on bringing a small flashlight as well. It seems as if you've been using it a lot.

Why do you say it's not close to the Dinotte quality wise?


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

heatstroke said:


> jbsteven, how old is your light ? With that run time, I suspect the drive current may have been reduced a bit in the later lights ?


just got it 2 weeks ago.


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

I received 2 of these from Geoman last week. They both worked when I first tried them, but one became intermittent after a little bit of use. I have lot of experience with electronics, so I took it apart to locate the problem. 

The power inductor on the driver board is made out of enamel coated wire wrapped around a ferrite ring. The enamel coating is an electrical insulator to keep the wire from shorting out against itself. In order to solder the ends of that magnet wire to a circuit board, you have to remove the enamel coating to expose the underlying copper wire at the point that'll be soldered. This was not done adequately on this particular light and therefore the solder connection was very poor and intermittent. 

While I had the light apart, I also noted that the amount of thermal compound was less than I would have used if I had built the light. Now you shouldn't use tons of thermal compound, but there should be enough to fill the gap between mating surfaces that transfer heat. So I completely disassembled both lights, checked the boards carefully for poor solder connections, and re-assembled everything with appropriate amounts high quality thermal compound. 

This was only a sample size of 2, so you can't draw too much of a conclusion from it, but I would be interested in input from others as well. I think these lights are a really good deal for the price, but it's probably the best deal for people either know how to take care of simple issues or folks that don't mind having to potentially send them back to get some issues resolved. I suspect the quality will also improve as the manufacturer gets more experience.

| fixed a couple of typos


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

I should also add that my experience with working with Geoman is nothing but highly positive. So I would really recommend buying these lights from him as opposed to place overseas. If you do have an issue, I think you'll have a much better experience working with him as opposed to an overseas supplier.


----------



## thegallery (Jul 27, 2005)

I picked up two lights and am very pleased. But my third ride both lights went 'red' in one-hour. Is this normal? If this is a indicator of the battery about to die out I can't imagine they'd last anywhere close to 3 hours. They both got a good overnight charge, so this is worrisome .

I had thought maybe to run them both off one battery with the Y-cable as I rarely go 1.5 hours and I'd carry the other battery as a backup. But this would be pointless too if they are going to die super quick. 

Anyway, just wonder your thoughts on this and if you think I have a problem with the lights? I'll try them a few more times next week.


----------



## Evo. (Feb 3, 2009)

thegallery said:


> I picked up two lights and am very pleased. But my third ride both lights went 'red' in one-hour. Is this normal? If this is a indicator of the battery about to die out I can't imagine they'd last anywhere close to 3 hours. They both got a good overnight charge, so this is worrisome .
> 
> I had thought maybe to run them both off one battery with the Y-cable as I rarely go 1.5 hours and I'd carry the other battery as a backup. But this would be pointless too if they are going to die super quick.
> 
> Anyway, just wonder your thoughts on this and if you think I have a problem with the lights? I'll try them a few more times next week.


That sucks, I hope it lasts longer next ride. I just got an email today saying my lights have shipped. Hope my experience is different.


----------



## jeremyp111 (Sep 13, 2006)

Based on the reviews I've read, I decided to place an order from Geomangear.com for one of these to use on my bars. I have a Jetlites Blast HID I bought a few years ago that I use on my helmet and I'm really interested to see how much light the MagicShine throws compared the the HID.

I also have an unfinished dual MCE DIY project sitting in my closet that I'd eventually like to finish.

Can't wait to get my MagicShine!

JP


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

thegallery said:


> I picked up two lights and am very pleased. But my third ride both lights went 'red' in one-hour. Is this normal? If this is a indicator of the battery about to die out I can't imagine they'd last anywhere close to 3 hours. They both got a good overnight charge, so this is worrisome .
> 
> I had thought maybe to run them both off one battery with the Y-cable as I rarely go 1.5 hours and I'd carry the other battery as a backup. But this would be pointless too if they are going to die super quick.
> 
> Anyway, just wonder your thoughts on this and if you think I have a problem with the lights? I'll try them a few more times next week.


The Magicshine battery pack is configured as two 7.4v two cell packs in parallel. It sounds like only half of your battery packs are working. You could remove the shrink wrap off the pack and diagnose and fix the problem yourself, but I would have to assume that would void your warranty. The other option is to talk to where they were purchased for warranty repair or replacement.

It seems a little odd that this would happen to both lights at the same time. Please post back and let us know how you resolve the problem.


----------



## thegallery (Jul 27, 2005)

MtbMacgyver said:


> The Magicshine battery pack is configured as two 7.4v two cell packs in parallel. It sounds like only half of your battery packs are working. You could remove the shrink wrap off the pack and diagnose and fix the problem yourself, but I would have to assume that would void your warranty. The other option is to talk to where they were purchased for warranty repair or replacement.
> 
> It seems a little odd that this would happen to both lights at the same time. Please post back and let us know how you resolve the problem.


I will. I unplugged them the next morning so it wasn't like they had a 24 hours charge. I thought they only needed a few hours though?. I have to read the instructions again but let e confirm that it's OK with Li-Ion and this charger to keep them plugged in and charging? Can I leave them a day? week? any ideas?

I bought them from GeoManGear too. I'm not sure this is true but I heard that the magicshines had hit the market and all the riders were going crazy, but that the cord wasn't long enough or water proof, and a couple of other issues. Supposedly the geoman dude contacted the company and asked them to address the problems and they did... I've seen them cheaper but I heard not all are the same. Anyway, I'm just putting it out there to hear the rumors..!

I do hope these lights get me through a couple seasons; I ride all year in the evenings 4x a week, so upward of 5 months of night riding. Even with potential issues I'm gambling the lights are worth it. Everyone is very impressed by the output and two people on a ride last night said they're ordering after seeing a couple of us sporting them.


----------



## thegallery (Jul 27, 2005)

I just wanted to report to everyone that the problem I had was not with the system. It was my second ride and the reason they went to red so quick is because they didn't get any charge that night. I don't know what the deal was but even though they were plugged into the charger the power cord surge cord I was using was old and wasn't working correctly. I plugged them into another multi-outlet and everything is cool.


----------



## LDH (May 27, 2007)

no issues with mine after two months, in fact i am going to order a second one as my first one is the 3 mode short cable model.


----------



## kroe (Mar 30, 2009)

Running mine since just after geoman started carrying them. Two nights a week normally. I did take it apart, solder on longer wires so I could run it on my helmet, and add thermal compound and drill some holes to mount the emitter to the sink with screws. No issues at all, I am shocked with how well this does. I ride with it alone confidently. Really you should carry a backup with any light unless you know the place you ride like the back of your hand (I do).


----------



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

One of my airbike chargers has stopped working. I have messaged geoman and he has said that his conversing with his suppliers but so far i havent heard anything after 1 months


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

I just tested my MS runtime and it is abt 3hr10mins before the light turns red....so I took it off to charge it...thing is when I plug in the battery to the charger, the light at the charger is green, so how do I know if my battery is sufficiently charged?


----------



## bradjackson (Jul 9, 2009)

mojak said:


> I just tested my MS runtime and it is abt 3hr10mins before the light turns red....so I took it off to charge it...thing is when I plug in the battery to the charger, the light at the charger is green, so how do I know if my battery is sufficiently charged?


This is my method for checking the charge level of the battery:

I cut the connector off an old wall-wart which had the same type of DC connector as the Magicshine light's charger.
I left a short piece of cable and stripped the ends to expose the bare wires.
Now all I need to do is plug this in to the battery cable, and measure the voltage with a multimeter. You obviously need to be careful not to allow the bare wires to touch!!

8.4 volts indicates a fully charged battery. I haven't actually measured the voltage at the point where the indicator LED on the back of the light turns from green to red. Or the voltage at which the light turns itself off.


----------



## Trudo (May 31, 2005)

mojak said:


> I just tested my MS runtime and it is abt 3hr10mins before the light turns red....so I took it off to charge it...thing is when I plug in the battery to the charger, the light at the charger is green, so how do I know if my battery is sufficiently charged?


I think my battery is bad. I had 2h30 runtime. The lighthead LED turn red after 1h15.


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

bradjackson said:


> This is my method for checking the charge level of the battery:
> 
> I cut the connector off an old wall-wart which had the same type of DC connector as the Magicshine light's charger.
> I left a short piece of cable and stripped the ends to expose the bare wires.
> ...


thanks for the tip but is there a simpler way to check, or is the green light at the charger is always lighted no matter the battery is strong or weak?

maybe the next time my led indicator at the back turns red I will let it be for a while more before charging to see if the charger light came on immediately or after few hours....


----------



## MtbMacgyver (Jan 23, 2007)

mojak said:


> thanks for the tip but is there a simpler way to check, or is the green light at the charger is always lighted no matter the battery is strong or weak?
> 
> maybe the next time my led indicator at the back turns red I will let it be for a while more before charging to see if the charger light came on immediately or after few hours....


The light on the charger turns red whenever the charger is providing charge current to the battery. If you run the light for just a few minutes and then plug the battery into the charger it should turn red for a few minutes and them turn back to green. It sounds like from your posts that the battery is being charged. If that's true, then it seems like the charger is basically working, but the charger indicator light isn't working right.

The indicator light on the charger will stay green if the connector to the battery isn't making contact. But the battery also wouldn't be charged at all in that case. You can tell if the battery is being charged using the following steps. Run the light down until the indicator on the light turns red and turn the light off as soon as the indicator turns red. Then disconnect the battery from the light and plug it back in. The indicator should still be red. Now plug the battery into the charger for 10-15 minutes. Then plug the battery back into the light, if the indicator is green then the battery is getting charged.

I did a controlled run time tests on my 2 MS lights. One ran for 3:20 and the other 3:40 to the point where the indicator light turned red. I don't like running the battery down below that point. Seems quite good. I also measured the voltage where the indicator light turns red. It was about 6.8 volts. Which is pretty good. 3.4v per cell is about the point when 90% of battery capacity is used. The light cuts off completely at 5v. I wish that point were 6v instead of 5v. I don't like running Li-ion cells down below 3v per cell. 2.5v per cell is about the point where the protection circuit inside the battery pack will shut the pack down to prevent permanent damage. So the shutoff in the light head and the emergency shutoff in the batter pack are about the same point. I would recommend turning the light off shortly after the indicator turns red. I wouldn't run it all the way to the point when it shuts itself off.


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

*Magicshine lights seem very solid*

I bought 4 of these Magicshine lights in the last 2 months and tested them at least 3-4 times per week, rotating batteries and lightheads. I even loaned 2 sets out to local folks who wanted a demo prior to purchasing, I have had zero issues and all my mates want them now:thumbsup:


----------



## heatstroke (Jul 1, 2003)

Another short update. DX sent the wrong items to me - batteries instead of the lights. So still waiting on replacements. 

We've had a couple of problems with the plugs on the lights and batteries working loose - looks like a loose solder joint somewhere in the connector. As our warranties have now expired - I anm changing these to deans as required. 

Charger problems. We have 2 dodgy chargers now. 
1 charger would trip once it has been charging for 10 minutes - i.e once it warmed up- that was my guess anyway. Luckily that was fixed by drilling holes in the plastic housing. 

2. Charger just would not charge, never would turn red. Nothing noticible inside. $34 fix = Turnigy charger.


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

I raced the 24hrs of moab with my DX magicshine and had absolutely no problems. Couldn't say the same for other lights on my team (exposure maxx d, cygo)


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

Hudnut said:


> I raced the 24hrs of moab with mine and has absolutely no problems. Couldnt say the same for other lights on my team (exposure maxx d, cygo)


That's great news, I am doing a 24 Hours of Fury Solo Singlespeed in Phoenix next month and am planning to run 2 Magicshines on high with a couple of spare batteries on the charge. Going to take a spare lightset aswell just in case 11 hours on high is too much, should be a great test for my Magicshine lights


----------



## rottenron (May 14, 2009)

I bought 14 of these lights for myself and friends. All are working great. It's a fantastic light. Bright, tough, well built, NOT EXPENSIVE. They'll burn for over 3 hours on high. I've owned a half dozen lights over the last 25 years of biking and these are my favourite by far. For those concerned about shipping times, I ordered 14 lights from DX and had them in my hands in 7 days. Keep in mind that I think the lights you order from DX and the lights you get from GEOMAN are a bit different now. I think GEOMAN lights come with a longer cable and 5 modes (High, Med, Low, Flashing, SOS). The DX lights still have the same short cable and 3 modes (High, Med, Flashing). 

Ron


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

rottenron said:


> I ordered 14 lights from DX and had them in my hands in 7 days. Keep in mind that I think the lights you order from DX and the lights you get from GEOMAN are a bit different now. I think GEOMAN lights come with a longer cable and 5 modes (High, Med, Low, Flashing, SOS). The DX lights still have the same short cable and 3 modes (High, Med, Flashing).


Wow, 7 days from DX IS fast. Lucky bastage!

Also, just in case anyone has a short corded DX version and needs a longer cord, Geoman now has extensions! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris RX-7 (Sep 22, 2009)

Geoman, any chance you will start carrying the MJ-812?









Brand: Magicshine
Model: MJ-812
Emitter Brand/Type: Seoul Semiconductors SSC
Emitter BIN: P7-D
Emitter Color: Black
Total Emitters: 1
Battery Configurations: 1 x 18650 battery
Voltage Input: 3.6V~4.2V
Switch Type: Clicky (Clickie)
Switch Location: Tailcap (Tail-cap)
Modes: 5
Mode Memory: Yes
Mode Arrangement: Lo > Hi > Strobe>sos>50%
Brightness: 900 lumens max 
Typical Battery Runtime: 40 minutes high mode(100%), 3.5 hours low mode(30%)
Circuitry: 2800mA Total Current Output, Digitally Regulated
Lens: Coated Glass Lens
Reflector: Aluminum Textured/OP Reflector
Carrying Clip: Bike handle mount

Seems that quite a few people have 18650s and chargers lying around from previous lights they were running, and a P7 flashlight with basically the same build specs of the MJ-808 would be very tempting at the right price.

Edit: I cant be sure, but it seems the DX sku 13336 is similar to the MJ-812.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

I was talking to someone on the trail about this light (I have probably "sold" a dozen or more by word of mouth locally) and realized that if my HID were to die right now any part I'd have to buy (battery or bulb/ballast combo) would approach the cost of the Magicshine. It really doesn't make sense to buy those parts when I can get a light that is just as bright for the same (or close) money. 

John


----------



## Iowagriz (Jan 14, 2008)

2months with the light and a good dozen or more rides without any issues. Raced 24hrs of 7Oaks with these on the bars and a 150lumen torch on the head. Looking at another Magicshine for the helmet.

Not sure of the run times yet, but did 1:15 on high to work this morning. Left on the bike in my cubicle (so green light was glowing for 9.5hrs), Rode home using it on flashing mode for close to 1hr. Noticed that it was flashing red/green. Clicked it off and back onto high and it stayed green. 5min later went back to flashing and it went back to red/green. Not sure what the issue was. Either the 9.5hrs burned more power than I expected, or the flashing uses more power than I expected (but I've learned to love it in heavy traffic areas). It was fully charged when I left in the morning.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Chris RX-7 said:


> Geoman, any chance you will start carrying the MJ-812?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We've been involved in this product since inception. We just ordered some for our next shipment... Watch the site, we'll post them as soon as they arrive. Look for great pricing - certainly much less than the Magicshine 900 bike light.

Geo


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

Iowagriz said:


> 2months with the light and a good dozen or more rides without any issues. Raced 24hrs of 7Oaks with these on the bars and a 150lumen torch on the head. Looking at another Magicshine for the helmet.
> 
> Not sure of the run times yet, but did 1:15 on high to work this morning. Left on the bike in my cubicle (so green light was glowing for 9.5hrs), Rode home using it on flashing mode for close to 1hr. Noticed that it was flashing red/green. Clicked it off and back onto high and it stayed green. 5min later went back to flashing and it went back to red/green. Not sure what the issue was. Either the 9.5hrs burned more power than I expected, or the flashing uses more power than I expected (but I've learned to love it in heavy traffic areas). It was fully charged when I left in the morning.


That is a good point has anyone got a burntime for flashing use only? I have run mine all the way down on high just over 3 hours, and well over 4 hours burning on lower setting without running out of juice. The flashing mode is pretty intense so I would think it would use quite a bit of juice. Cheers


----------



## skidiver (Jun 2, 2008)

I suspect it was the 9.5 hour slow drain. Don't most light manufacturers recommend disconnecting the external battery from the light head when not in use?

IIRC, flashing mode using quite a bit less energy.


----------



## ronanb (Jan 14, 2009)

Got mine a month ago from DX. Used twice a week for about 2 1/2 hours each ride. Longest stint on full power was 3 hours. Indicator stayed green. I checked build quality when I first got it and it seemed fine. 

I've got 2 problems with mine - on rocky descents the light changes mode and then turns off - but only sometimes. I'm guessing a loose connection somewhere but I'm not sure if its in the battery pack or the light head. As a temporary bodge I'm running both on the bars and stem with some bits of folded innter tube under them to act as a kind of shock absorber. I'll get around to taking it apart and checking it again soon.

The second problem is that the rubbery switch cover starts to move inside the head. A pencil / nail is needed to prise it back out. I wont worry about it - until it starts raining. 

Lastly - I've got a concern over how waterproof the battery pack is. Where the wire exits I can see past the black plastic shrink wrapper and "cardboardy" ends into the inside. As a temporary measure I've diyed a wrapper from cling film to seal the whole thing up.

Either way I'd never use this in the wilds as my only light (I learned the hard way with a DX P7 torch) but for $80 the magicshine matches my expectations.


----------



## Hasse (Aug 4, 2005)

How about this issue?

http://www.singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/dx-bastid-charger-catches-fire

Anyone else's charger catching fire?


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Hasse said:


> How about this issue?
> 
> http://www.singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/dx-bastid-charger-catches-fire
> 
> Anyone else's charger catching fire?


Are you sure he's talking about the same light? He refers to his as a "Bastid", not a magicshine.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

fightnut said:


> Are you sure he's talking about the same light? He refers to his as a "Bastid", not a magicshine.


I believe it is just a nickname he gave the light... bastid = "bastard" with an accent


----------



## rippling over canyons (Jun 11, 2004)

If I plan on running two Magicshines, one on the handlebars and the other on the helmet, do I need to purchase two full setups, or can I just purchase a second lighthead (no battery or charger) and a "Y" cord and run them both off of one battery?


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

boomn said:


> I believe it is just a nickname he gave the light... bastid = "bastard" with an accent


I should have put a wink or smiley face at the end of my post


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

rippling over canyons said:


> If I plan on running two Magicshines, one on the handlebars and the other on the helmet, do I need to purchase two full setups, or can I just purchase a second lighthead (no battery or charger) and a "Y" cord and run them both off of one battery?


You definitely need 2 separate systems. As was discussed in another thread, you don't want to be "attached" to your bike.

Plus, if something were to happen to your battery (burn out, die unexpectedly) you'd be without light.

2 separate light systems gives you a backup. Besides, 2 complete set ups are still way cheaper then what a lot of people are paying for one big brand light.


----------



## rippling over canyons (Jun 11, 2004)

fightnut said:


> You definitely need 2 separate systems. As was discussed in another thread, you don't want to be "attached" to your bike.
> 
> Plus, if something were to happen to your battery (burn out, die unexpectedly) you'd be without light.
> 
> 2 separate light systems gives you a backup. Besides, 2 complete set ups are still way cheaper then what a lot of people are paying for one big brand light.


Thanks fightnut!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

fightnut said:


> You definitely need 2 separate systems. As was discussed in another thread, you don't want to be "attached" to your bike.
> 
> Plus, if something were to happen to your battery (burn out, die unexpectedly) you'd be without light.
> 
> 2 separate light systems gives you a backup. Besides, 2 complete set ups are still way cheaper then what a lot of people are paying for one big brand light.


I always ride with two lights and even carry a spare battery - just in case. Great plan.

Geo


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Hasse said:


> How about this issue?
> 
> http://www.singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/dx-bastid-charger-catches-fire
> 
> Anyone else's charger catching fire?


Cross post from "Lights DIY".....

FWIW...both of the chargers I have received with MS lights from Geoman are different than the one pictured that melted.

They both remain cool during the full charging cycle.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

gmcttr said:


> Cross post from "Lights DIY".....
> 
> FWIW...both of the chargers I have received with MS lights from Geoman are different than the one pictured that melted.
> 
> They both remain cool during the full charging cycle.


We asked for and received this charger instead of the one DX is selling... Felt it was better quality.

Geo


----------



## skidiver (Jun 2, 2008)

GEOMAN said:


> We asked for and received this charger instead of the one DX is selling... Felt it was better quality.
> 
> Geo


Thanks, geoman, that's good to know (says someone who is eagerly awaiting the arrival of his new light and likes to avoid fires  )


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

IM'ed geoman, talked a bit today......Ordered/paid for a MS...Less than 2 hours later I get a shipping confirmation email - its in the mail ALREADY?!?!?!?
:thumbsup: 
too much!!!
CDT


----------



## skidiver (Jun 2, 2008)

CdaleTony said:


> IM'ed geoman, talked a bit today......Ordered/paid for a MS...Less than 2 hours later I get a shipping confirmation email - its in the mail ALREADY?!?!?!?
> :thumbsup:
> too much!!!
> CDT


Wow, that is fast. I ordered mine on Sunday and haven't gotten any shipping confirmation yet :???:


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

skidiver said:


> Wow, that is fast. I ordered mine on Sunday and haven't gotten any shipping confirmation yet :???:


Oddly enough I got that email with a tracking #...maybe he fills out stuff online or something, then goes to the post office later.
Today I got a similar email that it...Well, here :
_We're thrilled to let you know that a package was shipped to you on 11/02/2009 via U.S. Postal Service Priority Mail to the following address:_
It'll be here soon enough!
CDT

Got this the other day:

_We're thrilled to let you know that a package was shipped to you on 10/30/2009 via U.S. Postal Service Priority Mail to the following address:_


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

CdaleTony said:


> Oddly enough I got that email with a tracking #...maybe he fills out stuff online or something, then goes to the post office later.
> Today I got a similar email that it...Well, here :
> _We're thrilled to let you know that a package was shipped to you on 11/02/2009 via U.S. Postal Service Priority Mail to the following address:_
> It'll be here soon enough!
> CDT


Well, we don't pack and ship at the carriers place... We do it ahead of time in our warehouse and then deliver all the packages for shipping...

Thanks for your business!!!

Geo


----------



## rfxc (Oct 18, 2004)

An attempt to answer the flash mode runtime question....
I tested the amp draw from my battery in each of the various modes ( I have the 3 mode light). High draws roughly 1.5 amps, with a range of approx 1.4-1.6. Low mode draws .5amps +/- .1amps. Flashing mode (highest brightness but flashing) draws about .75-.85 amps. Roughly speaking then, Low mode should last 3 times as long as high, and flash mode should last about twice as long as high. Or to calculate theoretically runtime, take the total amp-hour rating of your battery (I think 4.4ah or 4.400mah for included battery) and divide by the amp draw of a particular mode. IE, 4.4ah divided by 1.5amps drawn in high mode = approx 3 hours of runtime with the stock battery. 

I'm not using the stock battery, rather using RC batteries, and I'm about to run two lightheads with one 8ah battery in a water bottle, so total amp draw of approx 3amps, should last about 2:45 with both lights on high and totally burn up the trail.


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

rfxc said:


> An attempt to answer the flash mode runtime question....
> I tested the amp draw from my battery in each of the various modes ( I have the 3 mode light). High draws roughly 1.5 amps, with a range of approx 1.4-1.6. Low mode draws .5amps +/- .1amps. Flashing mode (highest brightness but flashing) draws about .75-.85 amps. Roughly speaking then, Low mode should last 3 times as long as high, and flash mode should last about twice as long as high. Or to calculate theoretically runtime, take the total amp-hour rating of your battery (I think 4.4ah or 4.400mah for included battery) and divide by the amp draw of a particular mode. IE, 4.4ah divided by 1.5amps drawn in high mode = approx 3 hours of runtime with the stock battery.
> 
> I'm not using the stock battery, rather using RC batteries, and I'm about to run two lightheads with one 8ah battery in a water bottle, so total amp draw of approx 3amps, should last about 2:45 with both lights on high and totally burn up the trail.


Thanks rfxc for doing the research. I have some 3 mode lightheads myself, the new 5 mode are even more intense on flash mode than the earlier models Cheers Reade


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

I have six lights ordered from Geoman. All 6 in rotation. I run two handlebar mounts and one helmet mount. The batteries for the handlebar are mounted to my water bottle cage on the down tube. No issues so far. I have noticed that the handlebar lights go red before my helmet light, but that's because I ride at about 0 Celcius (32 F for you down south) and the cold saps the batteris. My helmet battery is inside my pack. 

Good lights. Will be using them for 24 Hours down in Canmore next year. Should be good for three riders at two lights a piece, or two of us if we go with a three light setup.

Highly recommended.


----------



## rippling over canyons (Jun 11, 2004)

fightnut said:


> You definitely need 2 separate systems. As was discussed in another thread, you don't want to be "attached" to your bike.
> 
> Plus, if something were to happen to your battery (burn out, die unexpectedly) you'd be without light.
> 
> 2 separate light systems gives you a backup. Besides, 2 complete set ups are still way cheaper then what a lot of people are paying for one big brand light.


So, if I get a 2nd complete system (light and battery pack) I don't need the "Y" cord? Is the only purpose of the "Y" cord to run two lights off of one battery pack, which is not recommended?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yeah, I never got that myself.*



 rippling over canyons said:


> So, if I get a 2nd complete system (light and battery pack) I don't need the "Y" cord? Is the only purpose of the "Y" cord to run two lights off of one battery pack, which is not recommended?


Somebody was selling them on ebay, saying you can run two heads off one battery. If this is not what you are supposed to use the Y cord for, I have no idea what you do use it for.

Geoman... can you fill us in? Are two heads on one battery okay?


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

pimpbot said:


> Somebody was selling them on ebay, saying you can run two heads off one battery. If this is not what you are supposed to use the Y cord for, I have no idea what you do use it for.
> 
> Geoman... can you fill us in? Are two heads on one battery okay?


The Y cable is for running two lightheads from one battery.

Geo


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

CdaleTony said:


> Oddly enough I got that email with a tracking #...maybe he fills out stuff online or something, then goes to the post office later.
> Today I got a similar email that it...Well, here :
> _We're thrilled to let you know that a package was shipped to you on 11/02/2009 via U.S. Postal Service Priority Mail to the following address:_
> It'll be here soon enough!
> ...


Well it turns out apparently they erred and sent two..I am going to drum up some local business and see if anyone here wants the second...Or will my wife let me buy it??
CDT


----------



## profro (Mar 6, 2006)

Just order one from Geoman and I am stoked!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

profro said:


> Just order one from Geoman and I am stoked!


Let's hope we only send you one! Hehe.

Thanks!

Geo


----------



## profro (Mar 6, 2006)

You bring up an interesting point. I ordered the Racer pack and I really want a second head. I do a lot of dirt bike riding at night as well and I was thinking one on the bar and one of the helmet would be just killer.


----------



## singlespeedrider (May 12, 2008)

My wife ordered one for me for our Anniversary. I should see it any day now.


----------



## liltommy (Aug 9, 2004)

*No warning from light.*

Just a warning.
Out on a ride a few days ago and the light just shut down without warning after about 2:15. I carry a spare Dinotte 200A and was able to make it out with that.
I got mine from Geo back in the middle of August. The 3 mode with the longer cord version. I've been averaging 1 ride a week for the past 6 weeks. When I first got it I did a run test in the garage with a fan going. I got about 3hours and 10 minutes before the status LED went red. Just like its supposed to.
2 rides ago I noticed the red light came on after an hour, but I still finished up the ride an hour later with the light not even dimming.
After the shutdown on the last ride I did another time test in the garage. At 1:55 I had the green led and the light was fine. 5 minutes later, the light had shut down completely. I unplugged the battery and than plugged it back in. I got a red light and high output. It went out after 30 seconds.

I'm pretty sure the batterys bad. 
I just wanted to warn everyone about the light cutting off with no warning.
I understand the battery giving out but I thought the light would drop into low mode before it cut itself off.

Be careful out there and carry a backup, evan if its a AA mag strapped to the bars.

seeya


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

I always ride w/ 2 lights. Always!!

It is much colder out now than when you bought it.

Charge it indoors and leave it indoors until you ride and see how much run time you get.

MB


----------



## liltommy (Aug 9, 2004)

mb323323 said:


> I always ride w/ 2 lights. Always!!
> 
> It is much colder out now than when you bought it.
> 
> ...


I always charge it inside at work and than take it with me to the ride. 
The last ride it was unusually warm for Md. this time of year. I don't think it got under 50.
Good suggestion though.

seeya


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

liltommy said:


> Just a warning.
> Out on a ride a few days ago and the light just shut down without warning after about 2:15. I carry a spare Dinotte 200A and was able to make it out with that.
> I got mine from Geo back in the middle of August. The 3 mode with the longer cord version. I've been averaging 1 ride a week for the past 6 weeks. When I first got it I did a run test in the garage with a fan going. I got about 3hours and 10 minutes before the status LED went red. Just like its supposed to.
> 2 rides ago I noticed the red light came on after an hour, but I still finished up the ride an hour later with the light not even dimming.
> ...


Of course, we'll take care of any issues you have had. We want you to be happy, very happy.

Geo


----------



## liltommy (Aug 9, 2004)

*Thanks Geo.*

I appreciate it Geoman.
I didn't come on here to complain though and expect it to be fixed right away by you, although like I said. It is appreciated.  
Like I said, I just want to get the word out on what could happen. 
Damn glad i was carrying that spare.

seeyall


----------



## thegallery (Jul 27, 2005)

Just found the wire from the lamp is exposed, though the light still works. I'm hoping geomangear has a replacement wire cause I doubt I'll make an effective repair. I'm a month out of warranty!


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

thegallery said:


> Just found the wire from the lamp is exposed, though the light still works. I'm hoping geomangear has a replacement wire cause I doubt I'll make an effective repair. I'm a month out of warranty!


Don't worry because we'll take care of you.



Geo


----------



## thegallery (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks Geoman, I wasn't expecting such a quick response! 

I heard a rumor that when the MagicShine came out it had problems and you contacted the manufacturer and suggested some changes. Whether or not this is so I have a couple suggestions myself. 

First is that it's great that the plugs have a positive 'click' to lock, but I find them very hard to unlock, especially after a cold ride. I have to force and twist it quite a bit and I've no doubt that is what led to the current damage of the wire.

If the wire could be made user replaceable that'd be great too! These lights are a great value and it's understandable the warranty is only 90 days. But I'm hoping they'll last a couple of years at least so any problems that I can fix myself the better for all of us. I'm guessing the wire has a hidden solder connection and probably not easy to change out, but would be great if it was. Same goes for the bulb, reflector or any other part. I don't mind paying for the parts either. 

Suggestions for the O-ring: I'm using the smaller one and I like that I can move the light up and down on the fly but sometimes on a rocky downhill it bounces downward. I'm not sure of a solution but one of my buddies has caked his bar in tape and still the light bounces down. Maybe the o-ring has to be even smaller or have some kind of liner on the bar that would add friction?

Thanks again for your speedy support. I'm running two lights on the bars currently as I like to light up the whole trail rather then spot beam directly in front. Eventually I'll even add a 3rd helmet light too!


----------

